# Hey Guys!



## Deleted User (Apr 10, 2008)

Hey everyone!
I'm Miley(She's my favorite artist)!


----------



## SL92 (Apr 10, 2008)

God help us all, more horrid music.


Welcome, though.


----------



## Deleted User (Apr 10, 2008)

[quote="Shadow_] God help us all, more horrid music.


Welcome, though. [/quote]
 What do you mean?


----------



## AndyB (Apr 10, 2008)

Miley Cyrus said:
			
		

> [quote="Shadow_] God help us all, more horrid music.
> 
> 
> Welcome, though.


What do you mean? [/quote]
Welcome to TBT


----------



## Bulerias (Apr 10, 2008)

Hey, welcome to TBT.     

IP checked, not an alt


----------



## Grawr (Apr 10, 2008)

Uhh, alrighty then.

Welcome.


----------



## UltraByte (Apr 10, 2008)

Bulerias said:
			
		

> IP checked, not an alt


 That's concerning.


----------



## AndyB (Apr 10, 2008)

UltraByte said:
			
		

> Bulerias said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


 For who?


----------



## UltraByte (Apr 10, 2008)

AndyB said:
			
		

> UltraByte said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


 I'm not entirely sure.


----------



## Bulerias (Apr 10, 2008)

Let's cut the negativity, here.


----------



## Mino (Apr 10, 2008)

Bulerias said:
			
		

> Hey, welcome to TBT.
> 
> IP checked, not an alt


 STOP BALEETING MY POSTS.


----------



## Gabby (Apr 10, 2008)

Eh..Welcome. I wouldn't admit that you like her here. Otherwise we start those.. "these following artists are good" threads.


----------



## Micah (Apr 10, 2008)

Welcome to TBT.

<small><small><small><small><small><small><small>AH! Miley Cyrus!</small></small></small></small></small></small></small>


----------



## DarthGohan1 (Apr 10, 2008)

Koehler said:
			
		

> Welcome to TBT.
> 
> <small><small><small><small><small><small><small>AH! Miley Cyrus!</small></small></small></small></small></small></small>


 Ditto.     

Welcome to TBT.


----------



## K-Dog (Apr 14, 2008)

Gabby la la said:
			
		

> Eh..Welcome. I wouldn't admit that you like her here. Otherwise we start those.. "these following artists are good" threads.


I second that. Trust me, some people can get rude when they think something you like is terrible. Mostly Disney Channel. But anyway, welcome!   
^_^


----------



## ƒish (Apr 16, 2008)

Miley Cyrus said:
			
		

> Hey everyone!
> I'm Miley(She's my favorite artist)!


 Artist..?

How is she an artist?


----------



## Gabby (Apr 16, 2008)

[quote author="


----------



## TheGremp (Apr 16, 2008)

Gabby la la said:
			
		

> [quote author="


----------



## JJH (Apr 17, 2008)

TheGremp said:
			
		

> Gabby la la said:
> 
> 
> 
> > [quote author="


----------



## K-Dog (Apr 17, 2008)

JJH0369 said:
			
		

> TheGremp said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


----------



## JJH (Apr 17, 2008)

K-Dog said:
			
		

> JJH0369 said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


----------



## ƒish (Apr 17, 2008)

Gabby la la said:
			
		

> [quote author="


----------



## SL92 (Apr 17, 2008)

JJH0369 said:
			
		

> K-Dog said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


----------



## JJH (Apr 17, 2008)

Shadow_] [quote="JJH0369 said:
			
		

> K-Dog said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


----------



## Mino (Apr 17, 2008)

Miley Cyrus is what Britney Spears was in my Disney channel days....

The next coke-addicted paparazzi fodder.

I'm sure none of you realize how Disney (which owns other TV stations, including ABC) markets this stuff.  It's actually rather nefarious how the media conglomerates control the young population....


----------



## ƒish (Apr 18, 2008)

Mino said:
			
		

> Miley Cyrus is what Britney Spears was in my Disney channel days....
> 
> The next coke-addicted paparazzi fodder.
> 
> I'm sure none of you realize how Disney (which owns other TV stations, including ABC) markets this stuff.  It's actually rather nefarious how the media conglomerates control the young population....


 Yeah and once her music stops being popular they can ship her over to one of their many pornographic studios, take some videos, and wreck her life.


----------



## Sizzler_Puddle (Apr 18, 2008)

I think you guys scared her/him off...


----------



## Kyle (Aug 14, 2008)

Shes my favorite too. I enjoy her 'other' works.


----------



## Jman (Aug 14, 2008)

"Apr 18 2008, 10:33 PM"


This is a little old.


----------



## DSFAN121 (Aug 14, 2008)

[quote author="


----------



## Sporge27 (Aug 14, 2008)

Sacrifice in March corn has lots of starch....

anyway still welcome, don't let the large population of pretentious people get too much on your nerves... just know some people here only like their music and won't stand for people liking anything else..... I don't really like Miley either but I respect your right to 

Honestly guys quit scaring the children.


----------



## Melee201 (Aug 14, 2008)

Welcome to TBT!!!


----------



## Kyle (Aug 15, 2008)

Jman said:
			
		

> "Apr 18 2008, 10:33 PM"
> 
> 
> This is a little old.


Thank you Captain Obvious.


----------



## Sporge27 (Aug 15, 2008)

Ky!e said:
			
		

> Jman said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


kyle don't dig up old threads, seriously who does that?


----------



## Jman (Aug 15, 2008)

Ky!e said:
			
		

> Jman said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


No, thank _you_ Mr. Groundhog. 

_________________________________________________

I'm done arguing and Sporge is right.    Someone please lock this.


----------



## Tyler (Aug 15, 2008)

I got the cue.

_Topic Locked._


----------

